# selectedIndex.value



## messmar (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann ich hier die Value des selected Option rauslesen. In dem folgenden Code von mir erhalte ich "undefined" wenn ich ".selectedIndex.value" verwende.

Kann jemand bitte Helfen?
Vielen Dank und gruß

Messmar

Der Code:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

<html>
<head>
	<title>Untitled</title>
	<script>
		<!--
		function checkAge(formObg) {
			for (var i=0; i<document.checkAllForm.alter.length; ++i)
			{
				var rentenJahr = document.checkAllForm.alter.options[i].value;
				alert(rentenJahr);
			}
			//var rentenJahr = document.checkAllForm.alter.options[i].value;
			alert(rentenJahr);
		}
		//-->
	</script>
</head>

<body>
<form name="checkAllForm" action="" onsubmit="return checkAge(checkAllForm)">
	
	
	  <select name="monat" size="1">
         <option value="">Monat</option>
         <option value="Januar">Januar</option>
         <option value="Februar">Februar</option>
         <option value="Maerz">M&auml;rz</option>
         <option value="April">April</option>
       </select>

       <select name="jahr" size="1">
         <option value="">&nbsp;</option>
         <option value="2006">2006</option>
         <option value="2007">2007</option>
       </select>
	  
	   
	   
	<select name="alter" tabindex="1">
		<option value="12">67</option>
		<option value="45">66</option>
		<option value="76">65</option>
		<option value="89">64</option>
	</select>
	
	<input type="submit">
</form>


</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Gumbo (16. Mai 2006)

Was möchtest du denn realisieren?


----------



## flooo (16. Mai 2006)

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

<html>
<head>
	<title>Untitled</title>
	<script>
		var rentenJahr = document.checkAllForm.alter.options[document.checkAllForm.monat.selectedIndex].value;
		alert(rentenJahr);
	</script>

<form name="checkAllForm" action="" onsubmit="return checkAge(checkAllForm)">
	
	
	  <select name="monat" size="1">
         <option value="">Monat</option>
         <option value="Januar">Januar</option>
         <option value="Februar">Februar</option>
         <option value="Maerz">M&auml;rz</option>
         <option value="April">April</option>
       </select>

       <select name="jahr" size="1">
         <option value="">&nbsp;</option>
         <option value="2006">2006</option>
         <option value="2007">2007</option>
       </select>
	  
	   
	   
	<select name="alter" tabindex="1">
		<option value="12">67</option>
		<option value="45">66</option>
		<option value="76">65</option>
		<option value="89">64</option>
	</select>
	
	<input type="submit">
</form>
```
flooo


----------



## Gumbo (16. Mai 2006)

Das ist ja schön und gut, doch was genau möchtest du realisieren oder erreichen? Drücke das doch bitte mal in Worte aus.


----------



## flooo (16. Mai 2006)

hat er doch geschrieben, oder?


> wie kann ich hier die Value des selected Option rauslesen


----------



## Gumbo (16. Mai 2006)

Entschuldige, ich habe dich (Flooo) mit dem Urheber dieses Themas (Messmar) verwechselt.


----------



## flooo (16. Mai 2006)

kein Problem, habs mir fast gedacht ;-)


----------



## flooo (16. Mai 2006)

OT
hier funktioniert jetzt auch vieles über AJAX, oder? Vor allem da ändern ist schon schick!
/OT
flooo


----------



## messmar (16. Mai 2006)

Hi alle zusammen,

genau das habe ich gebraucht:

```
document.checkAllForm.alter.options[document.checkAllForm.alter.selectedIndex].value;
```

Da man für die Zahl keine "selectedIndex.value" direkt rausbekommen kann, hat das vorher bei meinem Code nicht funktioniert.

Jetzt geht's.

Vielen Dank noch mal

Gruß
Messmar


----------



## Gumbo (16. Mai 2006)

Du kannst dir dazu auch einfach eine Funktion schreiben:
	
	
	



```
function getSelectedValue( obj )
{
	return obj.options[obj.selectedIndex].value;
}
```
Eine Beispielanwendung:
	
	
	



```
<select onchange="alert( getSelectedValue(this) )">
	<option value="foo">foo</option>
	<option value="bar">bar</option>
</select>
```


----------

